# First Annual Fort Worth Regional Rod Building Event



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

The event will be held in the Haltom City Public Library on April 4 & 5.
National know speakers Jim Trelikes from California, Ron Walter from Wisconsin, local talent Jerry Poindexter, and other speakers are being scheduled. If you are interested in presenting a class to share your knowledge please let us know. If you would like an application to attend please let us know.

Thanks:texasflag


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Harold Durham ask me to do a presentation on making grips. I'm not a public speaker, but am willing to share what I know w/ those wanting to make their own grips, on that Saturday. He mentioned they were going to have a hands on class on that Friday for folks wanting to learn how to build their own rods. Even if you're in Houston, you oughta think about coming. It's good to put names w/ faces of other addicts. He said they were gonna raffle some stuff at some point, so I made these up for the raffle. I don't think it's gonna be a "show", w/ all the big rodb companies, more of a learning opportunity, but I could be wrong on that. Jerry


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are first class Jerry, very nice! I was contacted about going, but my work schedule will not allow me to make it. I really hate that, it would be great to meet some of you guys.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's great Jerry!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh my! Gorgeous.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome jerry!!

I'm going to have to try and make it.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweeet!...Im there!
Great looking set-o-grips Jerry.


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*Greetings*

Greetings from Wisconsin. Miss Mary and I (Honorary Texans with papers to prove it) :>) are looking forward to returning to Texas to meet old and new friends in Ft. Worth. We encourage new builders of all ages especially young ones (12 and older) to bring an adult or friend to learn how to build your first rod. At the same time experienced builders have a chance to improve your skills, learn new ones, and share with each other. Bring your spouses, too. It should be fun!
We are starting to get registrations so let us know soon if you are coming. If you have a special topic or speaker you want included, let us know. If you have something you want to share bring it on. Bring some of your latest builds at whatever level your skills. I can bring along some of Mark Blabaum's handles to show. Events like this are fun. Come join us. Contact me at [email protected] for more information or registration forms. See ya,all! (I'm practicing my southern drawl) :>)


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

this sounds like a great idea and i'm only 45minutes from there... will there be a door charge? im not good enough yet to show off any skills but would love to come by and check out stuff and gain knowledge...


----------



## Basshoggin (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good time will be had by all! Wish I could make it... Miss Texas...


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Bronson1751 said:


> The event will be held in the Haltom City Public Library on April 4 & 5.
> National know speakers Jim Trelikes from California, Ron Walter from Wisconsin, local talent Jerry Poindexter, and other speakers are being scheduled. If you are interested in presenting a class to share your knowledge please let us know. If you would like an application to attend please let us know.
> 
> Thanks:texasflag


Do we know the cost to attend yet?....In regards to the application is that to present or just to attend?

Just trying to clarify,Thanks


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

The two day event including lunch and dinner on Friday, lunch on Saturday fellowship with other rod builders, instructional classes both days, your cost only $30.00. Now if you would like to build your first rod or know someone over 12 years old that would like too, the additional cost would be $40.00. These prices do not even cover the cost for an event like this. What we are asking is if you would bring something pertaining to rod building, fishing or anything that we could raffle off at dinner on Friday night. This would be very much appreciated.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds like a good time. Anybody headed up there from Htown area?


----------



## Rut roe (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes does sounds like fun count me in sending in application .


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Batson Enterprises*

Bill Batson, of Batson Enterprises has done it again he has donated a Power Wrapper for us to raffle during the Fort Worth Regional. We are having a raffle Friday night after dinner for things that people bring. The Power Wrapper will be raffled off on Saturday afternoon at the closing of the event, cost per ticket is $5.00 each or 5 for $20.00.

Our thanks again Bill


----------



## HogJaw (Feb 13, 2011)

Wish I could make it! Unfortunately thats IFA weekend in Port A.


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

We only have three weeks until the Fort Worth Regional, if you haven't sent your application in, you still have time. Please contact me for mailing address.

Thanks

Harold T Durham


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

The classes offered for the First Annual Fort Worth Rod Building Regional:

Water Slide Decal Design - Rich Lewis
Dragon Scales - Jim Trelikes
Tratan Wraps - Ron Walter
Tiger Wraps Plus - Harold T Durham
Marbling - Jim Trelikes
Rod Makeover - Gary Palmejar
Water Slide Decal Application - Rich Lewis
Turning Handles - Jerry Poindexter
Olive Branch - Jim Trelikes

On Friday night after dinner we will have a raffle, each item you bring and donate for the raffle you will receive 3 raffle tickets, additional tickets can be purchased for a ($1.00) dollar each or 6 for ($5.00)

Batson Enterprise has donated a Power Wrapper, this will be raffled at the end of the event on Saturday afternoon.
The tickets for the Power Wrapper will be $5.00 each or 5 tickets for $20.00 dollars.

Bring your favorite rod for the Peoples Choice Award, the award will be given for the rod that gets the most votes from the registered attendants.

Our Basic Rod Building 101 class still has some openings, so if you know anyone interested in rod building this is the chance to get started.


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

*Bronson, can you send me an application to attend? i am not sure how long i can stay but would like to come by and see how you guys do this stuff. Ive built a couple rods but nothing i am willing to share with you guys yet ^_^. is there a list of times of classes/events?*


----------



## pats (Jul 20, 2013)

Bring your favorite rod for the Peoples Choice Award, the award will be given for the rod that gets the most votes from the registered attendants.

I think that is a great idea I will be bringing a rods that I am proud of .I am really looking forward to this .If you need any help of any type let me know I'll be glad to help you.


----------



## poinzy82 (Mar 15, 2013)

Anybody know where dinner is tonight? PM a phone number if possible. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Harold I hope that all goes well for you and all involved. They are fun, and most of all getting a bunch of builders together will give them a chance to talk and share ideas. Have fun and good luck, Mark.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

HAve fun today guys!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I gotta say, Harold organized a heck of a workshop! Well done, Bronson!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I found this thread reading over old stuff.Wish to heck I'd of known about the seminar.Only a 15 minute drive from this keyboard.Reckon there'll be another?


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

My wife and I would like to thank each of you that attended the Fort Worth Regional. Special thanks to each of the ones that came and taught the classes, your hard work and effort made it the successful. We had a great time and looking forward to next year. 
Harold T Durham


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I went ahead and finished this grip set today...had it glued up and rough turned at the workshop, but demo'd finishing/polishing the nuclear lime one. Had a really good time and met some great folks.


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

*FW*

Rod Builders sharing, Don't get any better than this.


----------

